# how do you find grow clubs in No Cal?



## godtea (Jun 22, 2009)

friend of my mom (aprx. 75 miles south of SF) needs help with chemo .
how can she find an outlet?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jun 22, 2009)

Search cannabis clubs or bayareacannabis.org, weedbay.net


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 22, 2009)

CA NORML has most the N. CA clubs


hxxp://www.canorml.org/prop/cbclist.html


----------

